# Hot water not hot enough? Problem solved.



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Ever see one of these under a 3-bay sink? :blink:


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice! Is it vented through the overflow or tied into the plumbing vent?:whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

spamispeople said:


> Ever see one of these under a 3-bay sink? :blink:


Yeap... seen them.... gas burner under the sink... seen them all the times at Subway and Pizza Hut.. and other freakin ads that are destroying this site.


----------



## LordOfThePipe (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow , just when you think you've seen it all


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

LordOfThePipe said:


> Wow , just when you think you've seen it all


Actully, I've seen them at really old kitchen ( 1st 18 holes golf course,club in USA). and still use the burners during major functions!


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

spamispeople said:


> Ever see one of these under a 3-bay sink? :blink:


Isn't that the soup kettle at my favorite Chinese restraunt


----------

